# Übergang Bild-Farbe



## thazhit (25. März 2006)

Wie kann ich bei Photoshop ein Foto / Bild langsam in eine Farbe über gehen lassen.

Also ich hab ein Bild und will, das es am Rand langsam in den Ton des Hintergrundes übergeht!

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## der_Jan (25. März 2006)

So in etwa? 

Naja, ich würde das so machen: neue Ebene unter das Bild, dann in den Alpha Channel vom Bild, welches du ins andere übergehen lassen willst, rein gehen und Verläufe reinsetzen.


----------



## thazhit (25. März 2006)

cool, danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## thazhit (25. März 2006)

Noch eine kleine Frage:
Wie mach ich das mit dem alpha Channel, ich bekomme das irgendwie nicht hin!
Wäre cool, wenn du mir das etwas genauer beschreiben könntest, da ich Photoshop erst neu habe!

Danke dir


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. März 2006)

Hi,
also ich denke er meint mit Alphakanal eien MAske weil wenn du das nur über den Alphakanal machst passiert garnichts.
Du erstellst eine Maske, hier auf der Hundebene und malst in der Maske mit einem Verlauf rein, alles was weiß ist wird sichtbar und was schwarz ist bleibt das Bild.

Gruß


----------

